

Intel releases 34nm-based SSDs with 2x speed of previous drive - profquail
http://www.anandtech.com/cpuchipsets/showdoc.aspx?i=3605

======
cdr
The most notable thing for me is that the G2 80GB is around $220, about $100
less than what the G1 is/was going for.

At that price point, I'm definitely considering buying another one and putting
the old one in my laptop.

If you're not familiar with the subject, Intel SSDs pretty much dominate the
category: <http://www.anandtech.com/printarticle.aspx?i=3531>

------
jsares
Since I stream most of my media I'm going to buy the 80GB as soon as they
release it. Intel had worked through most of the problems with SSDs with the
X-25 and with the price drop and improved performance this is a no brainer if
you can afford it.

~~~
profquail
I've been waiting for the right time to buy a new development laptop, and I
think that the superfecta in Q4 of this year (Mobile Core i7, nVidia Mobile
200-series, Windows 7, and these new X-25M drives) should make for a excellent
and fast machine. The X-25M has great throughput for small, random
reads/writes which makes it ideal for running VMs for testing.

------
nradov
Too bad they still don't support full drive encryption. We can only buy laptop
drives with that feature due to concerns over theft or loss.

~~~
catch23
Why not use something like TrueCrypt? The only thing that isn't encrypted is
the truecrypt bootloader, which isn't really a big deal.

~~~
nradov
It's more hassle to support and maintain. Our IT department is already
stretched, and that would be one more thing to add to the load.

~~~
catch23
well even the hardware based drive encryption stuff comes with a bit of
software that your IT department would have to support anyway, so I don't
think the TrueCrypt software adds that much overhead to what you'd already
have to support with a hardware based solution. Sounds like you just need a
better IT department.

------
PStamatiou
Imagine how much faster the G2 of the X25-E SLC SSD will be.. yikes! I can't
wait. Hopefully it'll be considerably > 64GB this time around.

------
joshu
Did they really reuse the same model numbers? That seems annoying.

~~~
cdr
I'm not sure what you mean - the "Gx" part of the model numbers changed.

SSDSA2MH080 _G2_ vs SSDSA2MH080 _G1_

~~~
joshu
I guess I meant the product name. They're still X-25M...

------
hs
the figure should be higher if you regard monitor, laptop and smartphones/pda
as tv

~~~
_pius
lol, I think you commented on the wrong article ;)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=717002>

